# Low tech carpet plants



## Kaws (Jan 23, 2010)

I'm looking for a low tech carpet plant for a 2wpg El Natural tank I'm going to be setting up.
I will add DIY CO2 if necessary.


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

Well, the aquatic plants sold as 'Clover', Marseila (sp?) is about the lowest light carpet plant, but I am not sure it will grow at 2 wpg/no CO2. 

If the tank is large enough perhaps one of the dwarf sort of grassy looking ones?


----------



## Kaws (Jan 23, 2010)

Thanks for the suggestion but I am looking for something more "grass like".
Maybe Dwarf Hairgrass or Micro Sword, would those work?
And the tank is 29g btw.

http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=768+2136&pcatid=2136
http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=768+805&pcatid=805


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

It would depend on how big your tank is? 2 WPG could actually big considered high light on a big tank.


----------



## Kaws (Jan 23, 2010)

It's a 29 Gallon, 30lx12wx18h


----------



## Tausendblatt (Sep 16, 2009)

I can grow dwarf saggitaria with about 1.5 WPG and mineralized topsoil, no CO2. I bought it a few weeks ago and it is sending out new sprouts and extending the leaves.

Even if it gets 6 inches high, it'll still be kind of a carpet. The more dense they are planted, and the lower the light, the taller they eventually grow. I would imagine you could remove the oldest longest leaves from the plants to keep them under control, height wise.


----------



## aquabillpers (Apr 13, 2006)

I grow Echinodorus tenellus (dwarf chain sword) in a 29 gallon with 2 WPG of T12 light. Thae tank has a soil substrate. It grows well enough to require an occasional pruning.

Bill


----------



## endgin33 (Jun 10, 2008)

If you have an good budget, a rich substrate and a bunch of Crypto. Parva might be just the ticket. Never grew it myself, but it is a substrate feeder that can form a carpet...


----------



## Reginald2 (Feb 8, 2009)

I've had good luck with Lilaeopsis brasiliensis at 1.8 wpg. It is pretty grass-like. Took a while to settle in but once it did it grew all over the place.


----------



## Gibby (Aug 5, 2009)

I'm also looking for a good carpet plant which can handle a gibbicep, a couple of bristlenoses and some SAE's. I tried HC but the SAE's chowed them down to the substrate.

I'd like something that wouldn't grow more than a couple of inches in height.

I've got 2 maybe 2.5 wpg; 144 watts over a 240 litre tank. I use DIY CO2 injection and dose every week with an all purpose plant fertilizer. KH is around 15.

Would the Glosso survive or would it be better to go for the Echinodorus tenellus? Any other suggestions?

Sorry if this is a thread hijack and mods please move to a new thread if needed.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

endgin33 said:


> If you have an good budget, a rich substrate and a bunch of Crypto. Parva might be just the ticket. Never grew it myself, but it is a substrate feeder that can form a carpet...


_C. parva_ is more demanding than the rest; you'd at least not have to mind it taking forever and a day to carpet with lower light.  It's a slow grower even under the best conditions.


----------



## bratyboy2 (Feb 5, 2008)

what about Staurogyne sp. 'Porto Velho'


----------



## armedbiggiet (May 6, 2006)

Glosso under that condition... not going to work well. Echinodorus tenellus is easier under such low lights.



Gibby said:


> I'm also looking for a good carpet plant which can handle a gibbicep, a couple of bristlenoses and some SAE's. I tried HC but the SAE's chowed them down to the substrate.
> 
> I'd like something that wouldn't grow more than a couple of inches in height.
> 
> ...


----------



## armedbiggiet (May 6, 2006)

Micro sword would not die under low lights like that but they are not really growing either.



Kaws said:


> Thanks for the suggestion but I am looking for something more "grass like".
> Maybe Dwarf Hairgrass or Micro Sword, would those work?
> And the tank is 29g btw.
> 
> ...


----------

